# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Armet kimike siriane - SHBA - SHQIPERIA.

## DYDRINAS

A eshte lekundur aleanca e kombit shqiptar me SHBA pas zhvillimeve te fundit ne Shqiperi?

----------


## DYDRINAS

Qytetaret shqiptare treguan se jane aleatet e vertete te qyteterimit perendimor, ndersa klasa politike shqiptare si gjithnje nje hap prapa.

----------


## taku72

Eh sa pre te qeshur!Kur shikon kete sensibilizim per daten 22 nentor te bie ndermend dita e enveri t muaji i enverit. Kesaj I thone te mbulohet dielli me shoshe.(nuk jam kunder )Por ne humbem shansin disa dite me pare qe te ishim me ta paster nga mbetjet,nga ato mbetje qe jane si kanceri qe vrasin pak e nga pak.Humbem shansin qe ne shqiperi te mos kishim me helme apo mbetje kimike.U treguam naïve, u treguam injorante dhe buke shkale, u treguam mosmirenjohes ndaj partnerit strategjik dhe historik si SHBA.Ne humbem shansin e dyte historic( I pari ishte ne vitin 86'me Shtrausin).Mbaj mend ate kohe ndonese femije pati nje fije shprese se ndoshta dhe per shqiperine dhe shqipetaret do te lindte nje epoke e re, por nuk qe e thene.Ne me parrullen e famshme bar hame dhe parimet nuk I shkelim shuam shpresat tona. Po tani qe barin e mbaruam c'fare na bie per te ngrene?Nuk dua te ndalem tek suporti material($ thjesht do ngrinim koken si komb) se ai ishte I pa imagjinueshem.Ne humbem nje parteritet serioz me SHBA(zor se do te sevendesohet) humbem shansin qe edhe femijet tane mund te te kishin nje te ardhme ne shkollat e Amerikes(statusi I vecante qe mund te thoshte dhe punesim).Ne humbem nje partner te fuqishem per anetaresimin e vendit ne BE.Ne humbem te ardhmen e sigurte.Por keto nuk i deshen ca te ashtuquajtur analiste.Ne emisionin e Canit me beri pershtypje titulli I emisionit U zbyth Rama.Kjo ishte ajo pike qe e shqetesonte ate apo te ftuarit e tjere.Po nuk e di se kush u zbyth Rama apo Berisha me Lulin. Po c' me duhet mua kjo.E rendesishme ishte qe ne I thame JO.I thame JO partnerit tone strategjik dhe historik.Ne nuk u treguam te zgjuar te degjonim arsyen dhe logjiken e ambasadorit te SHBA I cili nuk flet per veten e tij po shprehte mbeshtetjen dhe vizionin e qarte te Washingtonit zyrtar.Ai foli shqip,foli me shqip se sa mund te flitet edhe ndonje here ne media. Ai u tregoi shqipetare rrugen dhe shansin kur tha se nje JO per ne dote thote zhgenjm!Por edhe ndoshta nuk ishte e thene por shans si ky nuk ma do mendja se do te perseritet me.Shkurt do te vazhdojme te ecim me parrullen tone te madhe TE DH.... POR KRENARE.Nuk ishte ajo qe prisnim.Prisnim dicka tjeter dhe nuk e meritonim kete.

----------


## taku72

Po dydrinas lere se ca thone ca ne lajme a intervista.Ajo fjale e ambasadorit amerikan qe tha se nje jo do te na zhgenjente neve eshte mese e qarte.E thene ndryshe do te na shohin me nje sy tjeter.

----------


## Ziti

> Po dydrinas lere se ca thone ca ne lajme a intervista.Ajo fjale e ambasadorit amerikan qe tha se nje jo do te na zhgenjente neve eshte mese e qarte.E thene ndryshe do te na shohin me nje sy tjeter.


pse amerikanet mendojne se te gjithe shqiptaret jane te pa bese si edi rama?

----------


## Wordless

> E thene ndryshe do te na shohin me nje sy tjeter.


Patjetër që do të na shohin me sy tjetër, me syun që Shqiptarët nuk janë kosh plehrash dhe se Shqiptarët mund të na i hedhin surratit ato plehra !! 



> pse amerikanet mendojne se te gjithe shqiptaret jane te pa bese si edi rama?


Shqiptarët nuk i pranuan plehrat Amerikane, kjo ka rëndësi. Ju demokratët jeni të gatshëm për të pranuar plehra, armë kimike, bomba bërthamore etj, mjafton që Ameriaknët dhe Europianët të thonë: I kemi besnikë këta hajvanët demokratë të Shqipërisë. Ju erdhi keq që Rama nuk i pranoji armët, jo se ju dhimsen aleatët apo Shqiptarët, por ju do ta shanit gjithsesi. Tani që nuk i ka pranuar thoni se prishi aleancën.... po t'i pranonte do të thonit se na ndoti Shqipërinë dhe se po na mbyt edhe neve etj si këto.

----------


## loneeagle

Deri tani nuk ka ndonje gje te dukshme qe mund te ket lekundje, por dihet qarte qe ata ngelen te zhgenjyer. Sipas ambasadorit ne Shqiperi te le te nenkuptosh qe qeveria Shqiptare pak a shume ne fillim e mbeshteti nje aktivitet te tille, por kur populli doli kunder atehere ndryshoj mendje. Nejse me saktesi asgje nuk dihet sepse eshte mese e qarte qe nuk ka aspak transparence ne kete raste!

----------

